# Advice From All You Enthusiasts Please



## Running_man

Hello Brian and welcome to the forum. What I think attracts people to the O & W range is the fact that they're a 100% Swiss watch, i.e. from a Swiss maker with Swiss parts and assembled in Switzerland. All that and at very good value for money, especially from our host, Roy. I have an O & W and it's been a great timekeeper.

From your stated requirements, I'd go with either the O & W MP editions or the RLT '69 which I also own and can heartily recommend.

Andrew.


----------



## Bri

Hi guys,

I am just about to buy a new watch and have some pretty straightforward requirements so I thought I would join this forum and get some advice.

I am looking for a manual or automatic ( not battery) military styly watch, black face, larger numerals and hands. The reason is that I like military style but as, with my advancing years, the old eyesight is going downhill a bit I want large numerals and hands. I don't want or need all the gubbins round the bezel just straight and plain. I have owned Seiko, in fact that's what I have now, and have also owned 2 Omega Speedmasters. All good watches but, I don't know, something lacking somehow.

I have seen the O&W, MWC, IWC, Poljot, Zeno ranges and most don't really work for me. In the O&W range I fancy the MP-2063, 2924-2, M-65 or Pilot 3095.

The question is which one and why ? What is it about O&W that seem to attract fanatics like you lot out there who obviously love this make. Convince me that O&W are the make to have and which watch will fit the bill.

Help.

Cheers

Brian


----------



## grayman

Great question. Many of us love O & W watches for all the reasons stated. They are robust, accurate, easy to read, have good lume, and are very realistically priced. I currently own several.

Here are two more suggestions, both available on the RLT site:

1) O & W XXL - This has a Unitas hand wound movement, large case with big hands and dial, plenty of lume and an "interesting design" with a small seconds hand at 9:00.

2) O & W Ocean Master - This also has the Unitas movement, large format, and a more traditional look. The Ocean Master is also available in a "vintage" model with a gray dial and cathedral hands, but you would need to go to a site other than RLT to get one, unless you ask Roy to "special order."

I have one of the "vintage" Ocean Masters with the sub-seconds at 6:00. It is extremely handsome and my old eyes can read it through the night.

Hope all our comments help.

Grayman


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Welcome to the forum Brian, you can`t go wrong with O&W, well made watches, the MP range in particular have a very clear and easy to read dial, all the O&W`s sell at very reasonable prices and if you buy one from our host Roy you will be dealing with a respected dealer with an excellent reputation for customer service









I`ve had this one for a couple of years now and am very happy with it, I`m sure that if it was sold in high street jewelers it would easily sell for twice Roy`s price, if not more 









*O & W MP2801, ETA 17 Jewels.*


----------



## pg tips

A lot of watch for little money I think is O&W's main attraction, very good quality and as Mac says dealers like Roy really look after you if it should go wrong.

You could also look at Roy's own range

http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/RLTwatches.html

The RLT's 33, 69, 5, 18 etc would be worth considering imho.


----------



## quoll

Welcome Brian. I have several O&Ws including one I have had modified to a MkXI homage. However, for legibility ( Ihave the same problem as you), the standard O&W MP models are hard to beat. This is my MP 2824-2 auto:










They are a great value watch - add Roy as a dealer into the equation and you have an excellent buy. Roy supplied a regulation slip with mine; it is one of the most accurate watches I own.


----------



## Bri

Hey Guys,

Thanks for all the help and pic's. They really are great looking watches and built for the job.

I'll keep watching the forums and contribute when it's useful.

Bri

PS

1) O & W XXL - This has a Unitas hand wound movement, large case with big hands and dial, plenty of lume and an "interesting design" with a small seconds hand at 9:00.

2) O & W Ocean Master - This also has the Unitas movement, large format, and a more traditional look. The Ocean Master is also available in a "vintage" model with a gray dial and cathedral hands, but you would need to go to a site other than RLT to get one, unless you ask Roy to "special order

I'll check these out but it looks like I'm heading for the M2824-2.

Cheers

Brian


----------



## brad

Hi

I have the XXl and for the money it really is hard to beat and seems to fit your requirements


----------



## DaveE

Bri said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am just about to buy a new watch and have some pretty straightforward requirements so I thought I would join this forum and get some advice.
> 
> I am looking for a manual or automatic ( not battery) military styly watch, black face, larger numerals and hands. The reason is that I like military style but as, with my advancing years, the old eyesight is going downhill a bit I want large numerals and hands. I don't want or need all the gubbins round the bezel just straight and plain. I have owned Seiko, in fact that's what I have now, and have also owned 2 Omega Speedmasters. All good watches but, I don't know, something lacking somehow.
> 
> I have seen the O&W, MWC, IWC, Poljot, Zeno ranges and most don't really work for me. In the O&W range I fancy the MP-2063, 2924-2, M-65 or Pilot 3095.
> 
> The question is which one and why ? What is it about O&W that seem to attract fanatics like you lot out there who obviously love this make. Convince me that O&W are the make to have and which watch will fit the bill.
> 
> Help.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brian


Hi Brian

I would agree with quoll about the MP-2824-2. I don't have this particular watch, but have the MP-2801 and 2063 and believe that the MP-2824-2 is the one I'd have if I could only have one. They aren't large at 37mm, but wear quite large because of the thin bezel.

Of the brands you mention, IWC are in a different league to all of the others in many ways including price. MWC are CWC clones AFAIK and Poljot I consider to be not as good as the others due to the quality control issues, depending on the movement (3133 especially).

Zeno make good watches and are not afraid to experiment with a diverse range of movements (more so than O&W). However, many WIS's would agree that their designs, particularly the dials let them down a bit. Most complaints revolve around the use of a plane on the dial.

With O&W, you get a great range of quality, largely military style watches with great designs. Nevertheless, the main advantage that O&W posesses over a make like Zeno is the history of the brand. Such history includes O&W watches being bought by mail order by GI's for use in Vietnam to replace the standard issue watch, the history of the 1000m Caribbean divers watch (one of the first, if not the first 1000m diver) and O&W buying the rights to make Navitimers when Breitling went bust.

Thus, my choice of the above brands would be O&W









cheers

Dave


----------



## Bri

Many thanks to all you watch afficiando's out there. This seems to be the most well informed and interesting watch forum out there. Dave, thanks especially for your advice. I quite the Poljot's but they put exhibition backs on a lot of their watches which I really don't like.

Have ordered M2824-2 today from Roy and look forward to getting it soon. I suspect that this won't be my last one though as I quite fancy the pilot model as well.

Anyone want a used Seiko chronograph ?

Brian


----------



## jasonm

> Anyone want a used Seiko chronograph


Which one?


----------



## rzlatic

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *O & W MP2801, ETA 17 Jewels.*


errrrr...... what's that nice looking rugged strap that fits the watch so good?


----------



## luddite

bry1975 said:


> Sounds rather worrying, I wonder does the stem have some misalignment issues?
> 
> Regs
> 
> Bry


I have rear a few threads in this section and have seen comments that the bracelets are nothing special.

Can anyone elaborate on that?

For example are the links solid or pressed as so many inexpensive ones are?


----------



## JoT

ludditeinorbit said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds rather worrying, I wonder does the stem have some misalignment issues?
> 
> Regs
> 
> Bry
> 
> 
> 
> I have rear a few threads in this section and have seen comments that the bracelets are nothing special.
> 
> Can anyone elaborate on that?
> 
> For example are the links solid or pressed as so many inexpensive ones are?
Click to expand...

The bracelets are solid link with folded end-pieces and pretty good for the money.


----------



## rzlatic

luddite said:


> I have read a few threads in this section and have seen comments that the bracelets are nothing special.
> 
> Can anyone elaborate on that?
> 
> For example are the links solid or pressed as so many inexpensive ones are?


hmm don't know exactly what does solid or pressed means, but i can take some macro shots of my bracelet if you want. i also read somewhere that the bracelet "rattle" and i can agree, but hey, i have the impression that every bracelet "rattle" - i'm a strap user and i don't give attention to bracelets anyway. my O&W M1 is now mounted on beautiful canvas strap by Eddie Platts and i'm quite happy with it (check the photo) although i'm regular NATO-strap user.

otherwise, M-series are very nice watches, the dial and finishing are beautiful and accuracy of ETA2824 is as expected. it is kinda small (i always had the impression that they are slightly bigger from photos on the web) but that's subjective opinion


----------



## luddite

I have owned my M4 for almost 6 months and it is the most satisfactory watch that I have.

By satisfactory I mean that the quality/price ratio is exemplary and accuracy is superb for a mechanical watch, keeping within +4 seconds per week while being worn or sat on my coffee table.

The whole thing makes Â£1,000+ watches look silly.

Ps, the bracelet is a quality item as is everything about it.


----------

